
Rams [video] - tosh
https://www.ohyouprettythings.com/free
======
lancefisher
It’s very generous of Gary Hustwit to make his films free right now. He’s
being doing one a week. I watched Rams last night and really enjoyed it.
Dieter Rams lived in post-war Germany and pretty much invented modern product
design. He was hugely influential to Jony Ive and Apple. If you like well-made
documentaries about people fully engaged in their craft, I highly recommend
it.

Also, check out Objectified which is more about product design in general and
features Ives. Helvetica is my favorite Hustwit film, but this comes close if
not surpasses it.

~~~
waynecochran
I watched Helvetica since I am a strange person mesmerized by typefaces
design. The lady in the film who claimed that Helvetica was responsible for
the Vietnam War made me realize I am really not an insider with this crowd.

------
ConsiderCrying
Heh, for a second I thought this was the 2015 Icelandic film that got much
love from the critics. [0] But this is even more interesting, I've never heard
the guy's name before but if his style influenced Apple, he's the kind of
creator I'd like to know.

Also, those who might not be interested in a documentary about a designer
should at least check out the film's soundtrack. The amazing Brian Eno made it
and he rarely misses.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rams_(2015_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rams_\(2015_film\))

------
death-by-ppt
Most of it is in German. so i had to read subtitles. there is an English
version, but (at least for now), it's not free. (I'm not complaining, I'm
letting you all know)

It was mostly about the man, and less about his work. i would've preferred the
reverse. of course, it's on the label...

I liked it, but i didn't love it. I'm gonna watch it again on a PC (instead of
Chromecasting to my TV, and maybe in English) and screenshot the products that
caught my eye.

There are other docus about him, too.

~~~
xattt
I would argue for biographical format the movie takes. Rams’ design is this
foundation for what now represents an aspirational aesthetic. The design is
not faceless, but it aims to be invisible.

Having a glimpse of the individual and his philosophies gives insight into how
he made those decisions. It also gives a sense of the forces that working
against him.

At the beginning of the film, he took a question from an aspiring industrial
designer about overcoming mediocrity. Rams’ response was about surrounding
oneself with people who see themselves as striving to be better. Obviously,
this statement is portable to beyond just design.

------
samizdis
That was inspirational. Thoroughly enjoyed watching that and, quite aside from
the elegant 10 principles stuff, I couldn't agree more with Rams' objection to
the vulgar insistence on big, prominent logos, rather than his preference for
understatement - a signature by design, rather than shouting.

[edited to remove ambiguity]

------
koffiezet
Already bought this movie before, and as someone really interested in design,
it was really worth the money...

------
jeffrogers
Nice! Missed the debut this year and have been looking for a way to see it.

------
BubRoss
I'm always surprised people here tolerate these one word titles that say
nothing about what is in the link.

------
exolymph
@dang can you update this title to indicate that the link is so-and-so's
documentary about Dieter Rams?

~~~
benibela
I thought it was about random access memories

~~~
lliamander
Well, if you need some you can always download them[0]

[0][https://downloadmoreram.com/](https://downloadmoreram.com/)

~~~
mirimir
Well, at least they just did nothing, and then an innocent rickroll ;) I mean,
they could have maxed browser RAM usage. Or worse.

